

Ask HN:  When did Facebook truly beat Myspace? - juiceandjuice

In your opinion, when was clear that Facebook was the winner?  I'm sure most everyone here would agree that facebook was better than myspace all the way back to 2004, but myspace was "winning" then.
======
joelrunyon
As soon as MySpace let users autoplay music in the background and have
flashing background images.

Sort of the internet version of the broken window theory, if you will -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory>

------
bigiain
Locally, it was a week ago today that the final round of retrenchments at
MySpace Sydney office happened.

More realistically, MySpace has been considered just a music/band marketing
avenue amongst my peer group for several years now - I'd say at least since
'08 or so.

